# Archavon Guide?



## Reallity (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche schon ne Weile nach nem Guide für Archavons Kammer, aber finde nix.
Soviel ich weiß ist der Boss ja relativ leicht, und man braucht im Grunde nur ordentlich dps um den zu legen.
Aber trotzdem würde ich gerne vorher wissen was für Fähigkeiten der hat und auf was man achten sollte.
Wenn ihr mir kürz erläutern könntet um was man genau beachten muss, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke schonmal für antworten!

Grüße


----------



## Berelain (18. Dezember 2008)

Archavon hat einen Enrage-Timer von 5 Minuten, daher ist eine ordentliche Raid-DPS nötig. Einmal im Enrage = Wipe.
Tanksetup: 2 Tanks

Spezialfähigkeiten:

1. Rock spikes: - in regelmäßigen Abständen wirft Archavon auf einen zufälligen Spieler Felssplitter. Der Spieler bekommt im  Schnitt
                         7k damage, kann den Splittern nicht ausweichen, aber anderen Spielern in Reichweite ebenfalls Schaden zufügen,
                         daher sollte der von Archavon anvisierte Spieler Abstand von den anderen im Raid halten

2. "Ansturm": - Archavon bewegt sich auf einen zufälligen Spieler zu, bleibt stehen und "castet" eine weiße Wolke, die
                       mit 2k Naturschaden tickt sollte man darin stehen. Archavon verharrt dort einige Sekunden und kehrt dann wieder  
                       zum Maintank zurück (also raus aus der Wolke)

3. "Stun des Maintanks: - Archavon stürzt sich auf den Maintank und nimmt ihn für kurze Zeit aus den Kampfgeschehen, es erscheint
                                    eine Meldung "Archavon stürzt sich auf <Spielername>", Signal für den zweiten Tank, Archavon 
                                    abzuspotten. 

Toll ist es, wenn man zwei Schamis mit dabei hat. Das erste Heldentum wird gleich zum Pull gezündet, das zweite sollte dann kurz vorm Enrage einsetzbar sein (hat bei uns bisher immer gut geklappt).

Das ist eigentlich alles auf was man achten muss.


----------



## Altbier (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist recht simpel. Du brauchst auf jedenfall zwei vollwertige Tanks. Der Raid positioniert sich und beide Tanks fangen an Bedrohung aufzubauen. Die DDs geben alles und zünden so oft es geht alle möglichen schadenserhöhenden Fähigkeiten/Trinkets. Hin und wieder wird Archavon einen der Tanks "fressen". Dieser Tank wird sofort jegliche Bedrohung verlieren und der zweite Tank muss abspotten. Dieses Spiel wiederholt sich während des Kampfes mehrere Mal.

Archavon wählt hin und wieder auch ein zufälliges Ziel aus und es fallen so Steinstacheln von der Decke herab auf das Ziel. Das Ziel sollte sich dabei konstant bewegen um nicht von zu vielen Stacheln getroffen zu werden. Außerdem sollte das Ziel sich so bewegen, dass es von anderen Spieler wegläuft, da in der Nähe befindliche Spieler ebenfalls Schaden durch die Stacheln bekommen.

Des Weiteren erscheinen manchmal Staubwolken aus denen sich jeder sofort rausbewegen sollte.

Versucht auf jeden Fall so viel Schaden wie möglich rauszuhauen, da Archavon nach einer gewissen Zeit enraged und damit ca. 100k Schläge austeilt. Wenn er enraged wisst ihr, dass eure DDs definitiv zu wenig Schaden rausgehauen haben.

Edit: Da war jemand wohl schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem hatte ich das Anstürmen vergessen. Die daraus resultierende Wolke hatte ich ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Reallity (18. Dezember 2008)

danke für eure antworten!!!


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Dezember 2008)

Die 10er Version ist echt easy....

25er Version ist im Prinzip die gleiche Taktik, nur hier sollte schon ordentlich DPS dahinter sein.

Wenn man den Wolken ausweicht, bekommt man auch nicht übermässig Schaden, eigentlich auch die Tanks nicht.

Von daher haben bei uns auch die Heiler teilweise ihre Dots rausgeschmissen und stellenweise wenn es knapp wurde sind DDler einfach in den Splittern stehen geblieben und wurden hochgeheilt.

Mir wäre im übrigen nicht aufgefallen, dass die Splitter auf einen Spieler anvisiert ist und derjenige dann von anderen wegläuft. Jedenfalls ist es ganz leicht für alle da raus zu laufen um nur ein Minimum an DMG zu kassieren.

Alles in allem, ein lustiger Boss wo man sehen kann ob die DPS die man so fährt reicht.

Auch ne gute Möglichkeit für einige ihre ersten 25er zu machen...geht schnell und funktioniert auch mit Rndraids, die sich oft finden.

Ich glaub da sind heisse 4-5 Trashmobs davor, wo man eigentlich nur aus dem Steinregen laufen muss und sonst Tank&Spank, dann kommt schon der Boss. Liegt der im 1st Try, dauert die ganze "Ini" kaum mehr als 10min^^


----------



## Sasatha (19. Dezember 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Von daher haben bei uns auch die Heiler teilweise ihre Dots rausgeschmissen und stellenweise wenn es knapp wurde sind DDler einfach in den Splittern stehen geblieben und wurden hochgeheilt.
> 
> Mir wäre im übrigen nicht aufgefallen, dass die Splitter auf einen Spieler anvisiert ist und derjenige dann von anderen wegläuft. Jedenfalls ist es ganz leicht für alle da raus zu laufen um nur ein Minimum an DMG zu kassieren.



Hmmm, vllt solltest du nochmal genau hinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es wird ein Spieler anvisiert, nur läuft net der weg, sondern die andern die in seiner Range stehen müssten sich bewegen. Denn wenn der anvisierte spieler läuft, dann zieht er die stachel hinter sich her.

Und ka, der boss is soooooo pillepalle, kann es net verstehen, wie man da einen guide braucht. Oder wie man den enragen lassen kann.... (ja hab das auch schon gelesen/gehört, dass der n enrage hat>.<)


----------



## Kwatamehn (19. Dezember 2008)

Sasatha schrieb:


> Hmmm, vllt solltest du nochmal genau hinschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich hab den erst einnmal gemacht 10er und dann gleich 25er Version.

Für mich hat es so ausgesehen, als ob der diese Steinstacheln möglicherweise auf einen anvisiert, aber dann von dem Punkt aus, die über eine gew. Länge schiesst...und sobald er anfängt, ist es unerheblich ob da wer rausrennt oder nicht - kann mich aber auch irren.

Einfach ist er..ja. Bis auf diese Dinger und die Wolken und das was die Tanks beachten müssen - ist es halt nur ne Frage des DPS.

Und wenn du ne wild zusammengewürfelte Rnd-Group hast, was bei so einem "einfachen" ud kurzem Encounter ja schnell der Fall ist, kann es halt sien, dass einige dabei sind, die zu wenig DPs fahren...und dann geht er halt enrage.


----------



## Trisch (19. Dezember 2008)

Ohne speziellen Guide, der den Kampf Sekundengenau beschreibt wirst du keine Chance haben diesen Boss jemals zu legen.
Vor allem solltet ihr unbedingt auf den extrem kurzen Respawntimer des Trash achten.


----------



## Coopernikus (22. Dezember 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Ohne speziellen Guide, der den Kampf Sekundengenau beschreibt wirst du keine Chance haben diesen Boss jemals zu legen.
> Vor allem solltet ihr unbedingt auf den extrem kurzen Respawntimer des Trash achten.



is nur n scherz oder?
der is doch so leicht, geht auch mit rnd gruppen, nachdem die schlacht um tausendwinter zu ende ist. einfach full dmg drauf und dann sollte es auch klappen, taktik braucht man da eigentlich nicht!


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Dezember 2008)

Coopernikus schrieb:


> is nur n scherz oder?
> der is doch so leicht, geht auch mit rnd gruppen, nachdem die schlacht um tausendwinter zu ende ist. einfach full dmg drauf und dann sollte es auch klappen, taktik braucht man da eigentlich nicht!



Ironie ftw....ich denke es war ironisch gemeint. Und ja ist so wie du sagst...Tanks müssen sich bissl absprechen..Heiler tun ihren Job und DDler draufhalten und aus Wolken raushalten..das war´s auch.


----------



## DaniL (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich hab sogar im neuen Buffed Heft nen Guide dazu gesehen , weiß aber nicht mehr ob es das Heft war ^^


----------

